# Radio aerial on a Fiat Ducato



## Mitchell

Has anyone had any success in mounting an external radio aerial to a motorhome based on the new Fiat Ducato? I want to improve the poor performance of my dashboard radio by replacing the built in aerial but am not sure where to mount it and how to route the cable.


----------



## GerryD

I have been looking at this myself. It looks as if the best place to mount it on a right hand drive vehicle is high up and way back on the left front wing. This is then only single skin and does not appear to have any obstructions under the bonnet. There is then a large rectangular rubber blanking plate into the cab that can be cut to push the aerial lead through. This would enter behind the glove box and would give a simple cable run to the radio.
Looked at other possibilities and cannot see any other simple point of entry to the cab area.
Unfortunately, the converters have cut us short, all X250 vehicles are delivered with roof mounted aerials, even the motorhome chassis cab. THis aerial is removed for conversion and no replacement is fitted. Once again the converters treat us like mugs. It is possible to have an aerial built into the mirror, but this must be specified at build at Sevel. It is not available as an aftermarket fitting option.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee

Just to be cantankerous Gerry (and a bit smug as well) 8) 8) 8) 

Ours has an external aerial above the passenger door, fitted by Autosleepers during conversion.

It works very well too.  

That might be a good place to fit yours if you can route the leads fairly easily, though I bet A/S took it down the windscreen pillar? It lies almost horizontally pointing rearwards (Doh!) and hugs the bodywork so it doesn't get caught on passing trees etc..

Cheers


----------



## GerryD

Zebedee said:


> Just to be cantankerous Gerry (and a bit smug as well) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Ours has an external aerial above the passenger door, fitted by Autosleepers during conversion.
> 
> It works very well too.
> 
> That might be a good place to fit yours if you can route the leads fairly easily, though I bet A/S took it down the windscreen pillar? It lies almost horizontally pointing rearwards (Doh!) and hugs the bodywork so it doesn't get caught on passing trees etc..
> 
> Cheers


Don't you just hate clever people.
Just been to halfords (I know but someone has to keep them alive). I have bought an amplified windscreen mounting aerial that can stick to the windscreen on the passenger side (I don't sit there) and should hopefully do the trick without drilling the exterior.

Gerry


----------



## GerryD

Just fitted the aerial (30 mins) and it is a massive improvement. Radio now finds all available stations on FM and MW. Before, it wouldn't even find our local BBC radio station.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee

GerryD said:


> Just fitted the aerial (30 mins) and it is a massive improvement. Radio now finds all available stations on FM and MW. Before, it wouldn't even find our local BBC radio station.
> Gerry


Post the details Gerry.  

I expect a lot of people will be in the same boat, and a personal recommendation is always good. 

Cheers


----------



## WingPete

*Blaupunkt*

I went to audio car dealer and he checked to find no aerial fitted to new Fiat (Fiat says invalidates warranty ) so tested a Blaupunkt stick on version. Works a treat @ £75 fitted.


----------



## 115344

I have 07 model Swift, reg 08, with the aerial built into the n/s mirror. I works OK, a word of warning though, I broke the mirror and haad to shell out £257 for a replacement. Fitting was extra, but waived as the dealer ordered the wrong one first time. It appears that there 15+ different fittings on the 250.


----------



## GerryD

This is the aerial:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1

For fitting, Remove the nearside pillar trim (Clips on)
Drop the Glove box and surrounding moulding (7 screws)
Remove the radio and the box above it (Clips in)
Drill small earthing hole in pillar for earth strap
Run cables to radio and connect the red cable to Yellow on radio.
Connect aerial to radio
Stick aerial to windscreen
Replace radio, box, glovebox and pillar trim.

Gerry


----------



## suffolkian

Gerry D and others

We too have a Carioca 705 and were having the same radio reception problems. We fitted a Blaunkput ariel with electric booster to the inside of the windscreen. It is hardly visible and gives excellent reception.

Ian


----------



## chalkstorm

Sorry to resurrect this old thread.....

Gerry... the Halfrauds linky is now dead. Wouldn't have any more info would you - or has anyone done something similar since Gerry?

Thanks


----------



## Locksmith

*Problem Aerial*

I have the Autotrail Cheyenne on the 2006 fiat Ducato cab. I have had big problems trying to get a good reception on the radio.
I have just purchased the Halfords electronic glass mount aerial and installed it in about an hour at the bottom centre of the windscreen as recommended by the Halfords engineer who installs their radio's and have got a fantastic reception.
cost £14.99 (((((((((( Bargain ))))))))) :wink:


----------



## spykal

Hi Locksmith

I bought one of these bargain basement priced aerials :wink: to test out whether a screen aerial would be better than the one fitted somewhere :roll: on my autocruise... I think it may be exactly the same as the Halfords one.

Autoleads Aerial

I fitted it as you have with much improved reception but I am wondering if it could be mounted further away from the engine management system which is where I am sure some interference is coming from.

Mike


----------



## Locksmith

spykal said:


> Hi Locksmith
> 
> I bought one of these bargain basement priced aerials :wink: to test out whether a screen aerial would be better than the one fitted somewhere :roll: on my autocruise... I think it may be exactly the same as the Halfords one.
> 
> Autoleads Aerial
> 
> I fitted it as you have with much improved reception but I am wondering if it could be mounted further away from the engine management system which is where I am sure some interference is coming from.
> 
> Mike


Hello Mike,
the link you sent looks the same as the Halfords Aerial, I wish Halfords sold them as cheap as that though !!
I have no interference, I did however lengthen the ground lead by about three feet so it is grounded well away from any electrics ( hidden in the passenger door step)

All the best.
Andy.


----------

